

Send a Big-Ass Message - revital9
http://bigassmessage.com/

======
nirmal
I wrote <http://nirmalpatel.com/largetype/index.html> awhile back. You don't
need to click a separate button to get a url, the data is encoded in the url
as soon as you set the message. It doesn't have different display options.
Just white on black.

It doesn't use Flash.

